

Show HN: protonet.info - social infrastructure with the push of a button  - jelveh

Heya! We're longtime lurkers and do sometimes post, today however I want to present to you with the fruits of almost 4 years of work, hacking, designing, physically building (for the record: 2 years full time). We'd love to get some feedback from you guys and feel free to give us any hints on what we could/should change, or any opinion on whether you think that'd be something you'd use.<p>protonet.info<p>So here's our rough plan:<p>We love the web and the possibilities it gives us, we also love the way the cloud allows us instant and ubiquitous access to our data and apps. Now what we don't like is that these things run on massive server farms and to get all that cool stuff you have to basically sign your digital life away. This is what we want to change, we want to turn the web on it's head, instead of having these massive data centers we believe everyone should have a piece of that infrastructure. It should be dead simple to use and run, should be social and should be easily extendable for devs.<p>This is our first step towards that goal, it's a super simple, handmade server that runs our social "operating system", basically an awesome NAS, combined with a pretty cool groupchat, combined with filesharing capabilities. Perfect for small companies and dev shops.<p>Runs on: Ruby on Rails for authorization/authentication/CRUD, nodejs for all systemy things, a great amount of JS for what is being done in the browser and a fair amount of ruby and other glue code.<p>ps. if you want to have one be sure to enter hackernews into the message field at the end and you get 20% off - just whipped up some code to handle that (paypal should show the correct amount)<p>pps. we're looking for a great designer to bring our work to the next level UI/UX wise - contact me at ali@protonet.info if you're interested or know anyone who could be
======
DevAccount
Some feedback;

I cannot find the hardware spec's of the server on your site. If I was to
consider buying a server from anyone I would absolutely need to know the
specs.

An idea;

Build the OS to sell independently of the hardware.

------
dclaysmith
Clickable: <http://protonet.info>

~~~
jelveh
awesome, thanks :)

------
replayzero
This is a great application -

